# Excellent course video! Includes PFT, BFT, BSERE, Sea & Land Survival!!



## Bo (13 Nov 2006)

This is a great video and is a must-watch for any pilot hopefuls. Oh, the memories ;D

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-3193190785474554623&q=graduation+0504


----------



## Dirt Digger (13 Nov 2006)

Nice action on the barany chair...PW spun him up but gooood.


----------



## J_Muir (14 Nov 2006)

Thats an awesome find Bo! Wow, what a motivating video - I get so inspired when I see things like that.

Still another 2 years to go for me though before university is done


----------



## Elwood (14 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the video Bo!


----------



## 54/102 CEF (14 Nov 2006)

Makes shovelling what we shovel at the Puzzle Palace (NDHQ) a bit more bearable.   Well done to you all!


----------



## Mark B (23 Nov 2006)

Thanks very much for the video Bo! Now we can see what is the formation of a pilot  8)


----------

